# fake cop arrested in worcester



## girlcop21 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Man accused of posing as police officer, shaking down motorist*

March 28, 2006

WORCESTER, Mass. --A man posing as a police officer pulled over a motorist on Interstate 290, flashed a badge and extracted a $65 "speeding fine" on the spot, police say.

When the motorist told the "officer" he'd been left with no money for lunch, police say the man gave him back $5, then left in a station wagon.

As the phony cop was leaving, the motorist jotted down his license plate number and called police, who arrested Eric K. Thibodeau three hours later.

Thibodeau, 27, of Worcester, was driving his station wagon west on I-290 at 8 a.m. Monday when he pulled alongside the motorist and motioned for him to pull over. When the motorist stopped he told him he was speeding in a construction zone, said Sgt. Gary J. Quitadamo, spokesman for the Worcester police.

Thibodeau allegedly then told the man he faced a $250 citation or a ride to the police station, and then asked, "How much money to you have?" The man pulled out $65, which the phony officer took, Quitadamo said.

"The victim then said he had no money for lunch now, and needed $5," Quitadamo said. "At this point the man gave $5 back to the victim."

Thibodeau has been charged with impersonating a police officer, extortion, disorderly conduct, disturbing the peace and motor vehicle violations.


----------



## lokiluvr (Dec 30, 2004)

Payable now, in cash on the spot, huh?????


----------



## PVD24 (Oct 22, 2003)

Thats how it is in Europe..If you have a nice car and get pulled over, its much easier to pay on the spot then to go through the hassle of taking the ticket.. its very shady over there...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

So too, in dixey...


----------



## sureshot (Mar 22, 2006)

a station wagon? you would think he would have at least gone out and bought some old crown vic

these impersonators never seem to amaze me


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

sureshot said:


> a station wagon? you would think he would have at least gone out and bought some old crown vic
> 
> these impersonators never seem to amaze me


The telegram and gazette article this morning noted it was a brown volvo station wagon and the victim was 53 yrs old. The people that pull over amaze me even more sometimes. Is he that out of touch that he has never seen or been involved in a traffic stop in over five decades. Now... I know police departments use low-pro units, but a brown f'n Volvo??? And paying in cash? It is pretty much common knowledge that you don't pay on the spot.

Note to all you citizenry reading this: If someone pulls along side of you and "whips out a badge", that is the time to get on your cell phone that you have been driving with attached to your ear for the entire ride and call 911 with the plate and a good description. A simple call may prevent something deadly or save you your lunch money. Common Sense people!!! ](*,)


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

A poser with a heart, at least he gave back 5 bucks!


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

2-Delta said:


> A poser with a heart, at least he gave back 5 bucks!


The importance of discretion...


----------



## THE RP (Oct 1, 2005)

*The people that pull over amaze me even more sometimes.*

These are also the same people who will keep rambling along in front of you while you're lit up and leaning on the air horn going to an officer help call. And the same people who will either drive into you or over all of your cones at a road job because "it's very confusing".

A brown Volvo is priceless though..The utter stupidity of both parties is monumental..


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I heard the kid tried to buy a CV but lost out at the auction to that CMXYZ outfit...


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

It was supposed to be painted Electric Blue and French Blue, with the Electric Blue on the Doors the opposite of the MSP Scheme Currently. His lawyer patented it......:BNANA: :ermm:


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

The douchebag's girlfriend said it was an exchange of money for a minor car accident. If so, even more reason to call 911 and get a uni on the scene. 

Cash at an accident = no insurance or license


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

I'll just say talk about Dumb and Dumber; Hey Harry; oh, Hey Loyd.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

lokiluvr said:


> Payable now, in cash on the spot, huh?????


Do I have to give a receipt? :lol:


----------



## B Corero (Sep 6, 2005)

Im surprised the guys name wasnt Jeff or Chris


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 1, 2005)

mtc said:


> I was wondering how long it would take.....












Couldn't resist...


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Imagine if 2 rival wacker groups showed up to the same bike race. ASPMC shows up and fights with CMPSA.


----------

